# Little Benson not so little now



## 2clumbers&aspringer (Nov 7, 2008)

Little (well not so littleEmbarrassed) Benson is certainly growing up quickly. Bigger tha Ailla already and quickly catching up with Jago.




























And Jago? Well Jago is just....... Jago










Whilst Ailla just does her own thing


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lovely looking dogs, and great clear photos!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovely pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures, gorgeous looking dogs,..


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lovely Pics! 
Love the name Jago!!


----------



## Ell87 (Nov 2, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

You have got lovely dog there - great pictures.


----------



## kiska (Dec 12, 2008)

Great photos - their expressions say it all


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

lOVLY DOGS YOU HAVE THERE.....:cornut:

THE 4TH PICTURE IS GREAT REALLY NICE EYES..


----------



## bobocat (Dec 14, 2008)

lovely doggies!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are stunning dogs and your photography is excellent! what camera do you use?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pictures and lovely looking dogs....they look like alot fun


----------

